# [SOLVED] at wits end with linksys e2500



## castle7887 (Dec 27, 2011)

Had a linksys e2500 i recently hooked up and was working fine. I tried to go into my netflix through my wii but my internet connection on there was still for my old netgear router. So i went to set up a new wireless connection on the wii.. It wouldnt connect . So i read on google that wii sometimes has issues with the linksys firewall, so i went in and did some tinkering on the routers settings. Now i've lost ALL wireless internet. Laptop, android tablet, cell phone, they can all find the wireless network but it has no internet access. 

I've tried resetting the router, releasing and refreshing ip address, i cant get anything to work. When i type in ipconfig in the cmd prompt it keeps saying media disconnected. But when i check the media state of the network adapter it says enabled.

any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

running a wired connection straight from the modem is working fine.

thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*








and welcome to the Forum

When you switch from direct connection to the modem to connecting the router to the modem, and the pc to the router, be sure you power cycle everything:

Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then


----------



## castle7887 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*

nope, nothing.

I also cant get internet if i plug into any of the 4 ethernet ports on the back of the router.. Have to run straight from modem. If that helps?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*

Hello,

Can you try accessing your router's page? Click here: http://192.168.1.1
If you're not able to get in, pls read the next task.

If power cycling your devices didn't help you might have to do a reset to the factory default setting and reconfigure everything again. Did you make a backup or print screens of your router settings?


----------



## castle7887 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*

No like an idiot i didnt back up anything. Didnt figure turning off the linksys firewall would cause this sort of problem haha. I can access the routers page and have restored all factory defaults and still nothing. When i intially started using the router i plugged it in and it worked perfect, didnt configure anything. Now when its reset to the same state it was in before, when i first plugged it in, i've got nothing. Something i need to configure now that for some reason i didnt the first time possibly??


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*

Some ISPs require Mac Cloning.


----------



## castle7887 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\windows\system32>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : travis-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-41-BE-E1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-41-BE-E1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 6150
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-41-BE-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c51:1ff6:7961:fe9%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.29(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 26, 2011 7:45:51 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 27, 2011 8:13:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.114
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.114
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 373302722
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-5A-57-13-E8-11-32-2B-1F-25
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.114
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX 6150
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-D4-DA-59-26-3C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-69-80-04
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d5b4:4375:66db:8508%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 70.35.253.241(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 26, 2011 7:47:15 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 26, 2011 11:47:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.35.253.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.32.115.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 250089778
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-5A-57-13-E8-11-32-2B-1F-25
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 206.9.80.11
206.9.80.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{6AFD131B-4DCB-494D-9F0D-DCCAA55908AD}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{AEF7E50F-38A8-43C0-9E76-331DDE13E2D5}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{D6BF65ED-A860-4334-B67C-63F0EEF3DAF4}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:2076:19f:b9dc:20e(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2076:19f:b9dc:20e%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{AC5F512F-DD0D-4F76-8D16-9207929BBF3E}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{062B3EED-6A4C-4CA5-AC97-371CA578061D}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4623:fdf1::4623:fdf1(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 206.9.80.11
206.9.80.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\windows\system32>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*

In addition check in device manager under network adapters and see if your ethernet and wireless adapters are listed in there and there are no ! marks or red x's

Open up each adapter by clicking on them and they should display "This device is working properly" if they display any other message please post messages here.


----------



## castle7887 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*

all devices are working properly


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*

Try setting the WAN connection type in WAN settings to dynamic on the linksys.


----------



## castle7887 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*

thank you 2xg! mac address cloning did it! working perfect now

thank you!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: at wits end with linksys e2500*



castle7887 said:


> thank you 2xg! mac address cloning did it! working perfect now
> 
> thank you!!


Glad that we could assist.

You're quite Welcome.


----------

